# gíria: cooked



## Vanda

Gente boa,

cook, cooked tem esta acepção: falsificado


_Slang._  To alter or falsify so as to make a more favorable impression; doctor: _disreputable accountants who were paid to cook the firm's books. (fonte: answers)_
Além do óbvio: falsificado, qual seria um bom termo em português nesta situação? 

Obrigada.


----------



## evora

Olá Vanda!

As sugestões que lhe passo a citar são em português de Portugal, de acordo com o dicionário Inglês-Português da Porto Editora.

Creio que o que procura mesmo seja "*armar tramóia".*

Vejamos, agora, outros exemplos em que *cook *é usado:

*To be cooking something*  *estar a preparar alguma*
_*To cook accounts/the books*  *falsificar contas*_
_*To cook one's goose*  *fazê-la bonita*_

Espero ter ajudado!


----------



## Vanda

Valeu, Évora!  Esqueci-me de dizer que estou procurando um adjetivo para o termo.


----------



## evora

Neste caso, sugiro:

*doloso; fraudulento; enganoso; astucioso; malicioso*

Todos estes adjectivos são válidos. Porém, perdem o estilo de gíria que implica o termo inglês "cooked".

Vou pensar mais um pouco. Talvez me surja alguma ideia...


----------



## mnajan

"Frio"?

Sugiro colocar uma frase correspondente em português.


----------



## Vanda

Aí que está o problema! Não tenho a frase e tenho que encontrar uma correlação para o termo em português.


----------



## arbilab

Come, now.  A language that travels in mayonnaise and arrives at pizza must have a colorful expression for bogus, jiggered.


----------



## Dona Chicória

I totally agree with Arbilab!

Não dá para usar assim mesmo? Minha irmã, estudante de física há quase trinta anos, às vezes dizia que os colegas ( e, vá lá, ela também), tinham "dado uma cozinhada", nos resultados de um exercício ou demonstração.

Isto para dizer que tinham "arredondado", "ajeitado" os números para chegar a algum resultado esperado pelos professores.(Mas que, estrito senso, os alunos não tinham atingido) 

Já ouvi também  "dar uma matada"/"tapeada"/"garibada" em algo.

Tudo isso para descrever uma ação que é descrita 
por uma expressão que acho curiosíssima:  fazer algo "para inglês ver".


----------



## Macunaíma

Vandoca, eu acho que não temos mesmo uma gíria específica para fraudes contábeis. Se usar uma gíria ou expressão coloquial for importante para sua tradução, tente dar uma voltinha usando uma frase do tipo "fazer uma maracutaia contábil". Eu conhecia _cook the books_, mas ainda não tinha me deparado com o adjetivo _cooked_ nesse sentido, mas, na falta de uma gíria, o traduziria como adulterado(a), manipulado(a), fraudado(a).


----------



## arbilab

I understand the vexation. One does not cozinhar livros. That's probably the root of the idiom, that something has been done to the records (books) that should not be done.

'Cooked books' (cooked strictly as an adjective) is not the typical application of the phrase, though it is technically-correct construction.  More often, you would see it phrased as 'they cooked the books' or 'the books were cooked'.

When you arrive at a word or phrase that expresses this, could you be so kind as to translate it literally?  I can't always pick out the key words, and the lookup doesn't always respond.


----------



## Macunaíma

arbilab said:


> When you arrive at a word or phrase that expresses this, could you be so kind as to translate it literally? I can't always pick out the key words, and the lookup doesn't always respond.


 
_Maracutaia_ is a noun, with a slightly jocular ring to it, which means a clever and often dishonest trick. _Contábil_ (plural: _contábeis_) is an adjective that means relating to _accounting _(_contabilidade, _in Portuguese).


----------



## Vanda

Macu, você sabe, no dicionário não tem frases, só definições, ou melhor, a frase eu dei: lá na definição no inglês, o adjetivo cooked naquele contexto. Falsificado it is. Obrigada a todos.


----------



## arbilab

Thank you Macu.  I like the _Maracutaia _phrase.  I got _falso_ and _artificial_ when I entered 'bogus', but I thought those were too obvious.

There's another adjective for 'cooked' that applies to _maracutaia contábil, '_fudged'.  It could be translated the same, but it might give another idea.


----------



## Frajola

Vanda said:


> Macu, você sabe, no dicionário não tem frases, só definições, ou melhor, a frase eu dei: lá na definição no inglês, o adjetivo cooked naquele contexto. Falsificado it is. Obrigada a todos.


 

Preferência pessoal, mas eu ficaria com 'fraudado', dentre as sugestões do Macunaíma...


----------



## Dona Chicória

"falseado", se vc não quiser carregar nas tintas...


----------



## mnajan

Lembrei de três expressões bastante informais:
1) Os contadores "deram um tapa" nos livros de contabilidade da empresa.
2) Os contadores "fizeram uma macumba" com os livros de contabilidade da empresa.
3) Os contadores "fizeram uma gambiarra" nos livros de contabilidade da empresa.


----------



## moura

Se calhar é ir  longe demais, mas lembrei-me de "branqueamento".


----------



## Vanda

Oba, agora tenho um montão! Obrigada.


----------

